#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Εφαρμογές G.I.S. GeoValues

## Butcher

Χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος εφαρμογές της GeoValues;http://www.geovalues.gr/
Ποιές οι εντυπώσεις;(θετικές ή αρνητικές).

----------

